# Good tasting fish



## hondatech11 (Jun 6, 2012)

There is a retention lake behind my house that I have been fishing at for 20 years is it ok to eat the fish you think or what I could do to make them taste better.

Where have you guys found good tasting fish.

Cincinnati oh area 45251 45211 45220 

Crog


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

You would have to be out of your mind to eat anything from a retention pond. Replace the word retention with settling because that is how and why a lot of those ditches are set up. All of the runoff from the streets and lawns in the area ends up in the bottom. The retention pond at Sycamore High School was cleaned out a few years back and the guys from the company the school hired had to wear full haz suits when they were near the mud. 

Your location says Clifton Cincy, you might be able to pull a few fish from the lake in Burnet woods. I am not sure how much street runoff it gets but I think all of its water comes from the surrounding woods.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

What kind of fish or you talking here and what is the source of the water? You said retention, is it strictly a rain water basin? Have you eaten fish from it before?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Dizzy said:


> You would have to be out of your mind to eat anything from a retention pond. Replace the word retention with settling because that is how and why a lot of those ditches are set up. All of the runoff from the streets and lawns in the area ends up in the bottom. The retention pond at Sycamore High School was cleaned out a few years back and the guys from the company the school hired had to wear full haz suits when they were near the mud.
> 
> Your location says Clifton Cincy, you might be able to pull a few fish from the lake in Burnet woods. I am not sure how much street runoff it gets but I think all of its water comes from the surrounding woods.


Lol most people who fish Burnet keep every single fish they catch, regardless of size and species. That place is severely over fished. I go there sometimes because its really close to me, but its only a last ditch to get rid of the fishing bug. It is not a good fishing pond.
Also, the feeder "creek" that supplies the pond is pretty much all of the runoff from UC's campus and MLK. Probably not the greatest water quality.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Skipjack.

______________________________________________


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

its been 20 years and he's still alive so i guess its ok. unless..........maybe its one of those "long term" issues haha. real talk, when i first read this i thought it was a troll. when someone says retention pond/lake to me, i think nuclear plant.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

How to make them taste better:

Soak them in milk overnight.

Make up some pancake batter.

Roll the fish in it.

Fry it in oil on your stove.

Mind yourself, that $h#!'s hot. 






































Get creative.











The big skips are the best. Godspeed.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know if that's any good or not BUT MAN THAT PICTURE LOOKS GOOD ENOUGH TO EAT !!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

heres a better way to make those retention pond fish taste better..

fire up the stove, use a skillet

mix up some pancake batter,with blueberries,or your favorite fruit

prepare 4-5 slices of bacon in another skillet

get a glass of oranje juice

pitch the fish in the trash and enjoy a good breakfast


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Skipjack.





fallen513 said:


> The big skips are the best.


lol I can't tell if you are serious...


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

hondatech11 said:


> There is a retention lake behind my house that I have been fishing at for 20 years is it ok to eat the fish you think or what I could do to make them taste better.
> 
> Where have you guys found good tasting fish.
> 
> ...


If you're worried about contaminants in the fish don't cook them in skillet as suggested above, or eat them in a soup  

Most contaminants that bioaccumulate are fat soluble (that's why they bioaccumulate). Ergo you want the cooked off fat as far from the finished product as possible. Bake them on a rack or grill them imo.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

as part of my limnology course in lab at UC we sampled water, microbes, bio mass, debris, bottom composition etc. etc. from various locations around Burnett Woods lake (as well as many other streams and lakes in the tristate). Without getting too technical.. unless you enjoy eating sewage or death sludge stay the hell away from anything in that water, it would be the equivalent of eating a turd with fins


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

treytd32 said:


> as part of my limnology course in lab at UC we sampled water, microbes, bio mass, debris, bottom composition etc. etc. from various locations around Burnett Woods lake (as well as many other streams and lakes in the tristate). Without getting too technical.. unless you enjoy eating sewage or death sludge stay the hell away from anything in that water, it would be the equivalent of eating a turd with fins


Is there anyway we can get access to the data UC aquired regarding contaminates in various lakes and rivers in the area?


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Another way to cook them is to roll them in newspaper, cook them, throw away the fish and eat the paper.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Is there anyway we can get access to the data UC aquired regarding contaminates in various lakes and rivers in the area?


there are alot of journals available through UC's library website that may have data and other findings from various projects that classes have done. I have to search through them alot to find peer reviews for my projects. Most of the information we obtained should be available through state surveys as they conduct (or hire others to conduct) similar and probably more extensive testing of the bodies of water in the area. Not exactly sure where you would go to find these surveys but with a little internet digging you may be able to find some info. We had access to files from and tested the Miami Water Shed mostly but also did a couple lakes in Kentucky and in the park conservancy. I'm sure I could dig up some of mine and my peers findings but the state data would be your best bet for an accurate account of the health of a given watershed.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you should keep some once a week and fix them for your wifes dinner. Then report back on this thread every week How she's doing, behaviour changes, etc. Kind of an OGF mad science experiment...

I bet it would pass up even the great white turtle thread in popularity


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

If we dont hear from you OSG then we know your experiment worked RIP my friend can I go thru your tackle box first ?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Give a man a fish, and he can eat for a day. But teach a man how to fish, and he'll be dead of mercury poisoning inside of three years. ~Charles Haas


----------

